# My XD45ACP rocks!



## KeithB (Nov 25, 2007)

I am extremely pleased with the Springfield Armory XD45ACP Service 4" barrel. Right out of the box, 1 ½ to 2" groups at 10 and 15 yards, 50 rounds from 10 to 25 yards everything was in the nine ring on a silhouette target. The sights are right on at 25 yards with 6oclock site picture.

I have not fired a 45 in 20 plus years

The trigger reset is a little longer than the Glocks, but you get used to it fast.

This is maybe the very best handgun I have ever fired out of the box.



















comes with a nice kit/case



















Easy to clean










My first 50, all freehand, were all in the nine ring, the ones above i aimed at the upper nine. The last 10 were at 10 yards.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad you like it. I shot one once, and found it to be quite accurate. It wasn't for me, though, because the thing was huge and I have smallish hands.

:smt023


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

Glad to hear you are happy with it I love mine. I am not quite that good a shot yet though.


----------



## KeithB (Nov 25, 2007)

CLG said:


> Glad to hear you are happy with it I love mine. I am not quite that good a shot yet though.


you will get there - practice , practice , practice :smt023

Army and police academy and more practice made me a ok shot :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I plan to get one sometime next year. I rented one and was surprised at how accurate it was too.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome to the replacement legion for the Glock Cult...

XDaholics Anonymous Member,
JeffWard


----------



## KeithB (Nov 25, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I plan to get one sometime next year. I rented one and was surprised at how accurate it was too.


you can rent handguns? would be a nice way to try a few out


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

KeithB said:


> you can rent handguns? would be a nice way to try a few out


Yep, $5 each at my range. I have bought several guns after renting them - that's how I got into my beloved Walther P99 cult :smt082


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I love my XD9 and thinking about getting the 45ACP to keep it company. XDs are really great pistols. I've had the opportunity to shoot a lot of different pistols, and have friends shoot my XD, over the past few months and I wouldn't trade my XD for any of them. I've even had a few buddies buy them after shooting mine.


----------

